

The beginners guide to starting web development - joshuahornby
http://joshhornby.co.uk/blog/devs-toolkit/

======
apokusin
You should touch up on Sublime's Package Installer. With it, it completely
trumps Coda (with exception to the CSS GUI).

~~~
joshuahornby
Thanks I will check it out. Like I say I hope to do a few more blog posts
around this topic. Feel there isn't anything like it on the web.

Also thinking about maybe a course to help teach younger/new web developers.

